# engine knocking sounds like diesel



## 99 maximo (Jan 21, 2014)

When I got my Maxima it has always made a knocking sound(sounds like a diesel engine). My friend had the same thing on his 07 Pathfinder. He said it was a squirrel cage. Anyway it got really bad and I took it to the shop. If anyone is having problems like this, when I get it back I will post whatever the problem is.


----------



## 99 maximo (Jan 21, 2014)

So I blew a head gasket and F-ed up the whole engine cuz my temp gauge was faulty. Ended up with a new motor. $2500


----------

